# Skizzen von Straßenkreuzungen / Welches Programm



## HilovordemHerrn (25. März 2005)

Hallo ihr potentiellen Retter,

ich habe folgendes vor:

Ich möchte maßstabsgerechte Skizzen von Straßenkreuzungen erstellen.
Das hatte ich mir so vorgestellt, dass ich diese zunächst aus der Luft fotografiere und das Foto dann soweit entzerre (dieser Punkt ist kein Problem), dass es die genaue Aufsicht zeigt.

Dann wollte ich das ganze in einem Zeichenprogramm hinterlegen und vektoriell abpausen.

Absolut unschädlich ist es, wenn ich mir noch eine Datei von Verkehrszeichensymbolen anlegen könnte und vielleicht standarisierten Fahrzeugaufsichten, welche ich dann unkompliziert in diese Zeichnungen einfügen kann.

Ein paar Maße wollte ich ebenfalls in die Skizzen eintragen, zB Straßenbreiten

Mit welchem Programm könntet ihr euch diesen Weg am besten vorstellen?

schöGrü
Stefan


----------



## zechi (25. März 2005)

Zum vektorisieren ist der Illustrator bestens geeignet ...


----------



## zenga (25. März 2005)

Corel Designer Technical Suite 12 würde auch gehen >
http://tinyurl.com/6gbfn
ist aber warscheinlich nen "bisschen " overkill


----------



## HilovordemHerrn (26. März 2005)

Hallo,

schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich habe mal eine vorhandene Skizze angehängt (wusste nicht, wie ich sie direkt einfügen konnte).

Gerade bei den Schraffuren und Fahrbahnmarkierungen (die zB als unterbrochene Linien im Bogen verlaufen) sollte das Programm relativ einfach zu bedienen sein.
Der Link zum Technical Suite geht zu einer Demoseite, wo zumindest die Linienart recht einfach bearbeitet werden kann. Gefällt mir schon mal ziemlich gut, wenn es jedoch auch den Eindruck erweckt, eher für die 3D-Zeichnerei gemacht worden zu sein.

Eine automatische Vektorisierung eine Bildes brauche ich eher nicht.

Gibt es zu dem Technical Suite noch irgendwo mehr Informationen und Demos?

schöGrü
Stefan


----------



## devilrga (26. März 2005)

HilovordemHerrn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... eher für die 3D-Zeichnerei gemacht worden zu sein.


Hi,
die gehen mehr auf den "3d-Modus" ein, da er in der Version 12 neu ist. Das Programm ist hauptsächlich für Zeichnungen gemacht, die meist 2d sind. Lad dir am besten mal die Demoversion runter.

Mfg


----------

